# Apples and Pears, Oh My...



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I've noticed that if I eat an apple or a pear in the evening, I will have VERY, VERY loose stools in the morning and after my morning meal. What is it about these fruits that would cause this. I am 41 and have eaten these fruits most of my life. I have had mild IBS/D for about 10 years. I've never noticed the fruit thing until recently. Apple juice/cider will also have the same effect.I eat a very high fiber breakfast but this does not bother me, at all. It's very frustrating because I'm trying to eat healthy and incorporate more fruit into my diet but this is giving me a problem.Thanks,Christine


----------



## Kaytee (Jan 25, 2005)

I read somewhere that fruits and vegetables (esp. raw ones) are very difficult to digest. I have cut potatoes from my diet and that's helped a little bit...It'll take a lot for me to give up carrots, I love them too much!


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

i dont know if its the acidity level in apples that KILL my stomach...but its something! i ate an apple for the first time in almost a year yesterday afternoon and i was in the bathroom for the remainder of the evening - with horrible cramping and loose stools. i feel your pain..i find that eating MORE fruits & vegetables irritates my poor little stomach.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

The apples are actually worse for me than the pears. With the apples, I will usually get lots of gassy pain before the loose stools. Then when I finally go, it just kind of smells rotten (sorry). The pears seem to just give me the loose stools. No gas, no smell. And I've also determined that the Bosc pears cause me more problems than Bartlett?? Weird.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Apples and pears (and also peaches, plums and cherries) have sorbitol in them naturally.Sorbitol is a sugar alcohol (often used in diabetic foods, low carb foods and gums and candies...anything ending in itol is a sugar alcohol, there are a number of them used in food processing).Sugar alcohols may loosen up the stools and for some people increase gas. This is why the old wives said drink a glass of prune juice/eat prunes to keep you from getting constipated.I think different varieties have differing amounts of sorbitol. Cooking tends to denature sugar alcohols, so sometimes canned/cooked is easier for people to deal with than raw with these fruits.K.


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

I have the same trouble but i was wondering does anyone else think maybe its the stuff with an outer skin? Along with apples and pears I have trouble with corn and peas. They both have that outer "skin" Anyone else have trouble with these?


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I can only tolerate canned fruit and veggies.


----------



## cs (Dec 8, 2004)

What fruits and veggies can we eat then????? Most veggies I stay away from except carrots and peas. I love apples and still eat them. But I stay away from anything with citric acid. I didn't know about the canned versus fresh though, good to know!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually with fruits berries, melon and bananas are low on the sorbitol end of thing (and the citric acid end of things) Cherries are a pit fruit not a berry and it is mostly things with pits other than apples and pears that is a problem.Most vegetables do not have sorbitol, but a lot of people seem to do better with cooked veggies rather than raw. The cabbage family veggies may be a problem for some, but that still leaves a lot of other choices (and with any of them it is how much at a time, you may be able to do small servings even of fruits/veggies on the not so good list)K.


----------



## OLIVIA (Oct 16, 2004)

I have the same problem with apples and pears. It never used to be a problem for me now it is>


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

apples and pears make me bad but most friut does... i tolerate melons and tinned pineapple occasionally. apple get me wiht explosive d within 20mintues


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

Only fruit/veggies I'm able to eat that don't give me diarrhea are bananas and potatoes without the skin


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

Apples kill my stomach. However, I don't have as much of a problem with applesauce.


----------



## Runningjude (Nov 18, 2004)

I learnt years ago to keep well away from apples







Bananas are fine and small plumbs seem ok - oranges out, melon in. It's all weird.I read once that carrot is good for making a dogs stools firmer (I was on a doggie forum) thought oh it may be good for humans too - started eating lots - don't think it worked, but at least I can eat them too.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I rarely eat an apple, but they don't bother me..if I have just one. I chew it really well.I think it's the skin more than anything that could bother the GI...as I notice when I eat a tomatoe..the skin comes through just like it went in (sorry) Don't "they" frequently recommend applesauce as a mild food for stomachs? And it's only ground up apples...nothing else.What's up with that?Jeanne


----------

